
Ask HN: What is your productivity system(s)? - riotvan
Any mindsets behind it? What tools do you use, how do you use them, and why?<p>Love to hear some suggestions!
======
p333347
Two 4x3 whiteboards in my home office/study/library. On my laptop I use
Sublime. I don't know if others use Sublime the way I do, but what I use it
for is, it allows you to create documents that are restored when you close and
reopen the app without forcing you to save to a file. That is very useful to
me and this is my digital scratchpad of sorts.

~~~
usermac
I didn't consciously realized until you mentioned it but I use BBEdit as you
do Sublime. Each time I come back they're all just where I left off. Used it
for that for years.

------
drakonka
I don't really have one, though I like the _idea_ of having one. The only
thing I do on a regular basis at work is write down a list of things I want to
do each day and maybe some notes about the previous day in a physical
notebook. Originally intended to remember what I did for scrum time, but it
sort of helps keep on track during the day as well.

------
loumf
BulletJournal in a physical book (not the official one) for daily todos,
because it's minimal. I use Apple Calendar for schedule, Trello (I work there)
for planning, and I practice Zero Inbox.

Other things:

\- RescueTime

\- SelfControl (turn off distractions)

\- My iPhone has no social media apps, runs silent with almost no
notifications (calendar, slack mentions)

------
marmot777
I've been using Trello a lot lately to organize various small projects. I even
save relevant articles to "read later" in the appropriate board.

I also really love Markdown for writing. Need I say more? It's perfect.

------
adzeds
I use Trello....

But I am still trying to get the optimum column setup to make me as productive
as possible.

Would love to know what columns you all have on your Trello boards?

~~~
orky56
Backlog, This Week/Month/Quarter, In Progress, To Be Reviewed, Done

------
taprun
I have a todo list. I write down what I have to do, then I do it. Anything
more complex will just be a means to delay action.

